# Torchlight - £3.75 on Steam this weekend.



## tommers (Mar 27, 2010)

As per the title.  Not a bad little game.  Bit cutesy for me but I reckon it'll provide a few hours fun.

Done by a couple of guys who did Diablo.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 27, 2010)

every frigging time I try to run steam it's broken somehow and I have to re-install it 

although this is probably Microsoft's fault in some way


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 28, 2010)

ive been playing this loads lately , i love it , if you liked diablo snap it up for that price whilst waiting for diablo 3


----------



## tommers (Mar 28, 2010)

ruffneck23 said:


> ive been playing this loads lately , i love it , if you liked diablo snap it up for that price whilst waiting for diablo 3



Yeah, the more I play it, the more I like it.  It's got a surprising bit of depth to it....


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm quite glad I bought this, yes - that's a lot of entertainment for the price of a relatively expensive pint.


----------



## tommers (Mar 28, 2010)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I'm quite glad I bought this, yes - that's a lot of entertainment for the price of a relatively expensive pint.



Exactly, for £3.75 you can't really go wrong.

Apparently there will be a free MMO expansion at some point too. 

I must admit I did look at the forums a minute ago...  lots of people discussing DPS and "builds".  Bit weird, but (happily) optional.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Mar 29, 2010)

Like it, went straight for the hard setting and the alchemist, don't know if this was the right move though, the first boss took precises 14 health potions and 11 mana potions, maybe I'm doing it wrong!


----------



## tommers (Mar 29, 2010)

bhamgeezer said:


> Like it, went straight for the hard setting and the alchemist, don't know if this was the right move though, the first boss took precises 14 health potions and 11 mana potions, maybe I'm doing it wrong!



I'm playing on normal and I have died once.  About level 16 or something.

I'm using the roguey type character.

Flechette trap ftw.  I'll try an Alchemist a bit later, they look good.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok it didn't take long to get used to the hard mode feels much more like medium now. The game is pretty addicting and good for quick 1 hour sessions, I played earlier and got bored now I already feeling the urge to get stuck in again. My Basic strategy has been getting high aoe damage which I've got now, I just run into huge pack and start aoeing and drink mana/hp pots if i need to, makes clearing out fast and efficient. My only worry is gib damage from casters and stuff but if that happens its my own fault for not spotting them sooner!


----------



## Epona (Mar 30, 2010)

Bugger, I missed that, it's £14.99 now 



tommers said:


> I must admit I did look at the forums a minute ago...  lots of people discussing DPS and "builds".  Bit weird, but (happily) optional.



Sounds like just my sort of thing!


----------



## bhamgeezer (Mar 30, 2010)

This game has a serious addicting quality that I just don't understand, its solo and repetitive but it for some reason it just keeps you wanting more


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 30, 2010)

i got a copy  but not played it yet

might not run on my shitty machine

plus the only review i watched was..... mixed
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/1385-Torchlight


----------



## bhamgeezer (Mar 30, 2010)

If Yahtzee says its nothing special it must mean its amazing! At £3.75 it was


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 30, 2010)

well i genrally  always  get  the  steam weekend special... but  some of the felt a bit shit

i just couldn't get into mount and blade...  i was hoping  for  something like morrowind.... but  it really wasn't


----------



## tommers (Mar 30, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> well i genrally  always  get  the  steam weekend special... but  some of the felt a bit shit
> 
> i just couldn't get into mount and blade...  i was hoping  for  something like morrowind.... but  it really wasn't



I loved Mount and Blade.  Played it pretty much constantly until I got this.  Gets a bit repetitive, mind!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 30, 2010)

it  just really  didn't pull me in 

plus it looks  like it should be   a   swords and sorcery game... except  it's  got all the   coolness of the  real medieval


----------



## tommers (Mar 30, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> it  just really  didn't pull me in
> 
> plus it looks  like it should be   a   swords and sorcery game... except  it's  got all the   coolness of the  real medieval



yeah, I can see why it wouldn't.  It's not the most instantly attractive game.  And, at the start, you get captured pretty regularly (well, I did anyway) but I liked developing my troops and I liked the actual fighting bit.

Once I captured a city, though, I found myself wondering what else to do.  I suppose the ultimate goal is to completely conquer the whole world but that'd take me too long.

The expansion is out now.. or soon... or something.


----------



## The Groke (Mar 30, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> might not run on my shitty machine
> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/1385-Torchlight



It has a specific "netbook" mode and isn't very demanding even with all the settings turned up.

You would have to have a spectacularly shitty machine not to be able to run it...


----------



## Sunray (Mar 30, 2010)

This is like diablo?  

No, it _*is*_ Diablo with a new skin and new quests and stuff.  It was great then and it still is.  3.75 super bargain.


----------



## Private Storm (Mar 31, 2010)

Just lost two days to this infernal game


----------



## dylans (Mar 31, 2010)

Epona said:


> Bugger, I missed that, it's £14.99 now
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like just my sort of thing!



Shit I was just going to buy this for my kid. He's already had 1000 Xbox points so can't afford that now. Damn.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 16, 2010)

finally got round to playing this

good fun  so far

hopefully will remain cool  for a good while

i found it a bit weird  that  levels  don't  get respawned  on re-entry   at least not   in my experiance so far
bit wierd as i'm used to re-running a level a few times  to build up XP


----------



## tommers (May 16, 2010)

it's half price again on steam.


----------



## Chz (May 17, 2010)

Levels don't respawn, but you can buy random dungeon maps from the spell-selling person. Plus once you complete the main quest there's a dungeon of infinite depth.

Anyone who's ever played a game like this (Diablo, Dungeon Siege) should immediately start on Hard. You'll quickly tire of Normal. Other players should start on Normal and move to Hard.

And the first time your Grand Weapon of Ever-Hurting Fuck-Stomping gets wiped out with a 2% chance of it happening, try not to destroy your computer monitor.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 17, 2010)

actually levels  do respawn    just not the first one      just  redid  level 5 to 10   to  boost my  level a bit...    

bosses   don't respawn however   which is a bit of a pity


the levels  are  fucking  copy and paste  though



however  i am liking the turning of  ememies into  red paste   and   blowing them off balconies   with my  force lightning  and lightsaber attack


----------

